# 9800 pro drivers



## skamxxiii (Dec 6, 2004)

Can I use catalyst drivers or should I use normal drivers for the atitool because I was running find max ram for 3 hours


----------



## zealot`grr (Dec 6, 2004)

shouldn't matter which driver you use

ps: catalyst drivers by ati are considered "normal" or "default" drivers


----------



## skamxxiii (Dec 6, 2004)

is it normal for the max ram to be runing for 3 hours


----------



## zealot`grr (Dec 7, 2004)

3 hours or even longer - absolutely normal


----------

